# Longleat Caravan Club Site



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

Entry to Club Site no longer via main entrance it looks like you now enter via the back door and a quick peak at Google shows it quite narrow.

New arrival time not before 1pm. Departures strictly before 12noon due to narrow road access.*

We are booked in late April as a stopover on our way to Dover and a 9 week trip to France. A few days ago there were a number of nights full, a check just now shows availabilaty for all of April! I wonder if they have all googled the new route?

Change to site entrance: All arrivals to enter Longleat from A362 Warminster to Frome road, turning into Lane End next to the White Hart pub. No access through Longleat main entrance. (See directions for more details) Local offer: Purchase either a Longleat Day Ticket or Two-Day Ticket and receive a 30% discount on standard prices. Ask the Warden for more details.*

John


----------



## hbspc (May 1, 2005)

*Longleat Caravan club site*

Well getting in was easy the girls let us in through the estate main enterance as we were all way from Ireland, but after the floods and rain the narrow roads in and out can be a bit dodgey go slow and as locals can fly around blind corners look for cream building called whitehart inn and turn into it and 100 feet or so brings you to a narrow lfthand bend where local idiot was flying and nearly cleaned us, when i get home i will upload track data as the route for longleat is well marked but the route for club site is very badley marked by the cc own signs. well spaced pitches too many trees and no hedges for privacy. I had a city do gooder fellow scot as well, complained as my dog was siting out in the rain and his were kept in side his caravan, first time in years i have felt really pissed off and hating to go back to a campsite as he had got others on his side, My dog has its own external kennel, but no ruined my hols was his intention, wardens twice visted and i said call rspca if they have doubts.,

So pass it on we all dont have designer dogs in handbags some are real working outside dogs a wee bit like wolves or should they be pampered as well. my motorhome now smells of dogs  wet ones


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Mine always smells the same

Maniac dog, loves puddles, water,swimming
but

hates rain

the garage is our godsend, bung him in until he is almost dry

still stinks though

Aldra


----------

